# Merry Mayhem New Years Day mystery quilt



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I usually participate each year in Merry Mayhem's mystery quilt. I'm not sure I will this year, but have downloaded the "pre-instructions". As a departure from previous years, she has posted the early morning New Year's Day step 2 as well. Usually she begins the mystery 2 - 3 hours earlier. 
Even if you don't participate, if you want a fairly easy quilt pattern, you might want to save the steps. 

http://merrymayhem.com/


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I&#8217;ve never done this sort of thing, but I&#8217;m game. I gave a donation and am printing out the recipe.

Thanks!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh, I can already see I&#8217;ll need to do something different. I&#8217;m not cutting out all those squares and then making 1/2 squares. I&#8217;ll sew first, cut later.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Donation? I've never been asked for a donation and this is the 3rd or 4th year I've participated.

I make half square triangles 8 at a time. I did see instructions somewhere for 20 at a time, but decided I'd probably mess it up, so stick to 8. What method do you use?


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

You can do more than one at a time? This is why I don't quilt a whole lot, because of the time. . .if there are shortcuts, I'd love to know how. That would be awesome!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I prefer the 8 at a time method:
http://www.goldenvalleyquiltguild.org/resources/BOM/2014-2015/Technique-Sheet_8-HST.pdf

This is the cutting chart I use:

Half Square Triangles (HST) 8 at a time

Unfinished X 2&#8221; + 1&#8221;

*HANDY DANDY CUTTING CHART - Begin by cutting 2 squares - one dark, one light*

CUT TRIM TO Unfinished HST 

10&#8221; x 10&#8221; = 4-1/2&#8221; x 4-1/2&#8221; 
9&#8221; x 9&#8221; = 4&#8221; x 4&#8221;
8" x 8" = 3-1/2" x 3-1/2" 
7" x 7" = 3" x 3" 
6" x 6" = 2-1/2" x 2-1/2" 
5" x 5" = 2" x 2" 
4" x 4" = 1-1/2" x 1-1/2" 
3-1/2" x 3-1/2" = 1-1/4" x 1-1/4" 
3" x 3" = 1" x 1" 

I haven't tried it since find the 18 at a time a bit confusing, but I think it's because of the busy background of the fabric she uses:
http://aquilterstable.blogspot.co.nz/2014/07/big-batch-hsts.html


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

How many I make depends on how many I need and how large the fabric is. I can do eight at a time.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Wonderful! I'm getting excited now! Since this mystery has a crib size, I'm going to try it and use up some baby flannel.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Did you guys participate? I love to see your progress.

There are so many neat mystery quilts and free BOM's out in cyberland. I'd like to participate in many of them, but I just say no. I have enough quilts started already.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I decided not to as I have several in progress and 11 quilt tops ready to be quilted. But I am saving the steps so if I like the reveal, I can make it later.

ETA: I like the reveal and will probably do this in the future.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Belfry for some reason I can't understand how to find the instructions.!!?? I see lots of info and the cost for patterns,, but no free ones.. what am I missing?? Please help,,


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

She has taken down the free version of the New Years mystery quilt. I saved the files, so if you want the instructions, PM me with your e-mail address.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Thank You Belfry,, I would like to see those instructions,, her site was frustrating to me as I'd like to see what I'm paying for before I purchase the pattern.. Did you like this new one?? I will pm you,,


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This was my favourite of the 4 I've done. And I didn't do it because I was disappointed in the last two years. But I did download all the steps. E-mail has been sent -- enjoy.


----------

